
Introducing Apache Spark 2.0 - rxin
https://databricks.com/blog/2016/07/26/introducing-apache-spark-2-0.html
======
brudgers
Announcement: [https://spark.apache.org/releases/spark-
release-2-0-0.html](https://spark.apache.org/releases/spark-
release-2-0-0.html)

